# Connector Cord Extension for Sony Bravia



## Varunvij05 (Mar 8, 2017)

I have Sony Bravia 42 inches TV, model no. 42W700B. 

The connector cable given by Sony is falling short by almost 5 feet. I need DC connector extension cord which connects to DC connector on power adaptor on one side and to the TV on the other side. Something similar to what is shown in picture no. 4 (File Name: s-I225.jpg).

I have attached specifications of the connector switch. 

Is such cable available anywhere in market anywhere?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Most people would use an simple electrical extension cord for this. Or get a longer power cable that replaces the cable that goes from the wall to the adapter rather than get an extension on the other end. 

The specs for the power adapter you posted are for a Sony Viao laptop not a Sony TV and appears to be only 76 watts and the TV needs 80 watts. The other image is too hard to read because you posted a screenshot from your phone instead of actual picture.


----------



## Varunvij05 (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks for a quick response. I did think about power extension or a longer power cord. But the way adaptor is wired (going behind TV unit ... fitted into the wall) .. power extension or longer power cord will not resolve the issue. 

I have to get dc extension to resolve it otherwise it will be a much longer and expensive process to take the wire out of fixed TV unit and to be able to use power extension or longer power cable.

And thanks clarifying on specifics of adaptor you are right it a 80 watt adaptor ans not 76 watt.


----------

